# A Video I'm on!



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## btech29 (Jun 26, 2012)

Very cool Scott! I cant wait to see more.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

He's got some pretty intense ones he's holding back. You need to go ahead and make a trip out there!


----------



## btech29 (Jun 26, 2012)

I would love to make a trip to hunt with him. Maybe he can come hunt with us sometime as well.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

He mentioned that. I could film and let you guys shoot for a change.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool Scott. I'll keep an eye out for ya in the upcoming episodes.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

How's it feel to be a movie star?

Let us know when they start airing!


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't wait to see more!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Cant wait. Sick trailer


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

*i see you guys are from oklahoma. i have a good size ranch in SE oklahoma. i would love to have shampton and btech29 come down and see those decoy dogs.*


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Film it!!


----------

